# Virtualbox cannot be compiled succesfully giving a portupgrade -a



## ziomario (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello.

I'm trying to upgrade the ports from source (with portupgrade -a),but unfortunately virtualbox can't be compiled succesfully. What can I do ?



```
kBuild: Installing VBoxDDR0 => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/bin/VBoxDDR0.r0
102 warnings generated.
ld: error: undefined symbol: soap_open_logfile
>>> referenced by soapC-1.cpp:20196 (out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webservice/soapC-1.cpp:20196)
>>>               soapC-1.o:(soap_ignore_element(soap*)) in archive /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a
>>> referenced by soapC-1.cpp:20200 (out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webservice/soapC-1.cpp:20200)
>>>               soapC-1.o:(soap_ignore_element(soap*)) in archive /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a
>>> referenced by soapC-1.cpp:20209 (out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webservice/soapC-1.cpp:20209)
>>>               soapC-1.o:(soap_ignore_element(soap*)) in archive /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a
>>> referenced 14595 more times
ld: error: undefined symbol: soap_open_logfile
>>> referenced by soapC-1.cpp:20196 (out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webservice/soapC-1.cpp:20196)
>>>               soapC-1.o:(soap_ignore_element(soap*)) in archive /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a
>>> referenced by soapC-1.cpp:20200 (out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webservice/soapC-1.cpp:20200)
>>>               soapC-1.o:(soap_ignore_element(soap*)) in archive /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a
>>> referenced by soapC-1.cpp:20209 (out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webservice/soapC-1.cpp:20209)
>>>               soapC-1.o:(soap_ignore_element(soap*)) in archive /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a
>>> referenced 14595 more times
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
kmk: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webtest/webtest] Error 1
The failing command:
        @c++  -g                   '-Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/virtualbox'   -Wl,-z,noexecstack,-z,relro -Wl,--as-needed -m64   -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webtest/webtest /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webtest/webtest.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/webtest/gen/webservice/soapClient.o   -L/usr/local/lib   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a   -lgsoapssl++   -lz   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/bin/VBoxRT.so   -lpthread   -lssl   -lcrypto
kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
kmk: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxwebsrv] Error 1
The failing command:
        @c++  -g                   '-Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/virtualbox'   -Wl,-z,noexecstack,-z,relro -Wl,--as-needed -m64   -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxwebsrv /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/vboxwebsrv/vboxweb.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/vboxwebsrv/gen/webservice/methodmaps.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/vboxwebsrv/gen/webservice/soapServer.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/obj/vboxwebsrv/gen/webservice/vboxweb-wsdl.o   -L/usr/local/lib   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/vboxsoap.a   -lgsoapssl++   -lz   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/bin/VBoxRT.so   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/bin/VBoxRT.so   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/lib/VBoxCOM.a   /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-6.1.30/out/freebsd.amd64/debug/bin/VBoxXPCOM.so   -lssl   -lcrypto
kmk: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
egrep: empty (sub)expression
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20211126-30013-hqjbsn env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=virtualbox-ose-6.1.28_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=6.1.28_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
```


----------



## ziomario (Nov 28, 2021)

```
root@marietto:/usr/home/marietto #  freebsd-version -kru

13.0-RELEASE-p4
13.0-RELEASE-p4
13.0-RELEASE-p5

root@marietto:/usr/home/marietto #  uname -aKU

FreeBSD marietto 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 07:33:27 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/
src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64 1300139 1300139
```


----------



## ziomario (Nov 28, 2021)

so,how to fix the virtualbox error ?


----------

